# Is this writing style like yours?



## stevie_marathon (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm doing a psychology degree and we've been given this task of analysing fictional writing to create a profile of a person. Can you guys have a read and then tell me if this character is like you and if not who it sounds like.

University
The more you think about something, the more you analyse and break it down, the more you make it seem as if the whole world was riding on that one particular thing. I chose to go to university over doing a course in personal training. I’m not a believer in the butterfly effect, more so I believe in the mountain effect. Whichever mountain I choose to climb, it will make me or break me. 
University graduates say the workload you are entrusting yourself with is very overwhelming and only a very well structured and adhered to schedule will allow you to truly blossom. It never really occurred to me that such personal reform was needed. Nonetheless the University years were the most enjoyable years of my entire life. Everyone in my class was so welcoming and in order to overcome my problem of being anti-social, I became a class representative for not one but all of my papers. Not wanting to miss out on anything exciting, I joined several student groups too and formed one too. This is where networks formed and friendships were created and established. The lecturers were brilliant people and you revered their knowledge and passion for what they were teaching. Sitting in a lecture hall listening to them, you were an equal to the person next to you, which was awesome as I felt High School teachers always wafted around picking their favourites who could escape with handing in late work or “rocking up late”, whilst with University they “Couldn’t care less” what excuse anyone has for not doing something. With University, the secret was staying ahead of the work.
My friend Carl convinced me to start the student group eNduraNce. I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again, I do not like training in groups for endurance events. Doing endurance events back then was a means of escaping the heavy workload of University work and being able to be alone with my thoughts. But after some persuading I started up the group and we really kicked off from day one. It was amazing how many students took an interest in our group in the beginning; within a month we had around 30 people join. Endurance potential varied but it was expected to be that way. Not every single person would join as fit as David Goggins or Lance Armstrong. Our training was held five days a week with the training session’s event specific. No matter what the weather, our mood or mindset, each of us was up about 4am every morning ready to begin the daily training. Each session went from 4.30am-8am. Breaks were minimal and training was typically slow and steady, although we varied it up to keep motivation up and endorphin levels buzzing. There’s a point where your body shut down in self-defence to prevent you from completely destroying yourself. One thing which I taught everyone in eNduraNce was that you determined that point of shutdown. When you think you’re done you’re only halfway into what is achievable. 
People joined the group for entirely different reasons. Some had grown up fans of pushing their body to the limit, some joined to help develop a disciplined workout routine that got carried over into their academic studies, others joined to lose weight and get that Magazine cover body and ironically enough some joined because they hated Endurance events.
“Why would you do that then?” I asked one of the girls who joined for that reason.
“Because the only way you can grow as a person is by going places you’re not comfortable in.” It was a very admirable answer for doing such a nonsensical thing.
Not long after forming one of the member’s found an enormous challenge for some group members to tackle. Superlift multi-day challenge has a reputation of being the World’s hardest weightlifting competition in the world. It is three days long and teams have 10 members in each team who must all complete the same amount of repetitions with each muscle group regardless of gender. To add to the difficulty, there is a minimum weight which each gender must use with each set on each muscle group. For the full list of the Superlift itinerary see below.

Minimum Weights Male Female
Bench Press
Dead Lifts
Rocky sit ups
Barbell Bicep Curls
Seated Cable Rows
Barbell Shoulder Raises
45 degree leg press
Calf Raises
Lat Pulldowns
Tricep Extensions

Repetitions required in 24 hours from each team member
Bench Press: 1,000
Dead Lifts: 1,000 
Rocky sit ups: 1,000
Barbell Bicep Curls: 1,000
Seated Cable Rows: 1,000
Barbell Shoulder Raises: 1,000
45 degree leg press: 1,000
Calf Raises: 1,000
Lat Pulldowns: 1,000
Tricep Extensions: 1,000

It is difficult enough doing each of these muscle groups individually in one workout. How on earth were any of us going to be able to do 1000 of each muscle group in just one day? Many of the people were established in one, two or all of the triathlon disciplines mainly and rarely lifted weights. Just before the Easter break, we all got together to discuss the prospect of training for this event. A lot of people seemed very reluctant to undertake a challenge which even the most accomplished athletes are rumoured to have not completed. 
“I didn’t sign up for this kind of Endurance man.”
“You’re crazy to think we can do it.”
“If the elite can’t do it, why do you think we can do it?”
Getting this sort of feedback was what I expected so I set to work explaining to them the reward of completing this event. 
“Guys, this is a very hard event, I’m not going to lie. But the reason you all chose to join was for one reason and that was to come out the other end of the tunnel a changed person. Superlift is hard. It’s very very hard but it’s not impossible. I believe within a year we will be in the sort of physical condition which can win us this event. We need to focus wholeheartedly on this if we want to even have a chance. Who’s with me.”
All but ten people walked out the door at that stage. I was a bit disappointed but the dreamers had been weeded out from those who were going to give their all to making it big.

For the next year our workouts were entirely dedicated to extremely long weight training sessions. We increased our original 30 minutes of weight training 3 times a week to two 60 minute workouts 5 days a week. Every spare moment we had from studying even if it was only 10 minutes before bed, each member would pump out a couple hundred push-ups or sit-ups. Each of us experimented with every possible weight lifting programme out there and after establishing a fairly high amount of muscular strength from six months of training, we began putting high repetitions into our programmes. 
I wanted to be sure we were all ready for the challenge Superlift presented so I regularly made sure the eight guys and two girls were lifting at a level well above the minimum weight we were expected to do 1,000 times for each exercise. After nine months of hard training, each person in the group was solid as a brick. Again, the workouts were increased. Now, each of us was working out three times a day for up to 90 minutes at a time. Even though studies were of the utmost importance to us, training for Superlift had become an obsession like no other.
Three weeks before the tournament we all began to taper. It was an odd sensation of going home evey night and always feeling sore all over


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

I think that "I'm doing a psychology degree and we've been given this task" statement is BS or is this 3th or 4th so called task.. Anyway I quess it have something to do with The Overseers types, since that is the only one wich you didn't post it. ISTJ.
So what is going on are you searching yourself or using us as a guinea pigs.


----------



## stevie_marathon (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a task


----------

